# VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA???



## sundown1989 (Feb 23, 2009)

okay so i live in california and i saw this dude driving around a 08 Polo and yes, ive been OBSESSING over it. a buddy of mine who is also completely obsessed and wants to have a car like that in the US just as badly as i do decided to look closely at his license plate frame. turns out he bought it from a dealer in Chihuahua mexico. CHECK IT
http://www.vw-eurovehiculoschi...orm_1
ANYWAY. my question is. does anyone know for a FACT that a car like this, either used or new can be brought into the states to pass emissions test/safety standards etc? would it be ridiculously expensive to register it? Any input is much appreciated.
-your fellow vw fan


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (sundown1989)*

No. The Polo does not meet US specifications. Buy a Rabbit or GTI.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sure just trailer one across, tear the vins off and slap on a new set from a junkyard, golden


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

We're supposed to get the Polo in 2010. Just buy a US model when it comes out.


----------



## sundown1989 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

alight but how sketchy is it to do that? like are their penalties and can you be fined for placing an old vin on a new car?? and what, do you register it under that car? like an old school bug or something? what happens if you get pulled over or something and provide registration and its not even the right car haha.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sundown1989)*

Just forget about the whole thing - can't be legally done unless you are a Mexican national and live in the US temporarily.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_We're supposed to get the Polo in 2010. Just buy a US model when it comes out.

That should be a viable option assuming Volkswagen does follow through and brings it to the US. A Rabbit or GTI are the closest thing we have here in the US at present. 
Ignore the idiot who suggested swapping VIN's. They don't have a clue. The Polo doesn't meet US specs and cannot be registered here in the US; period. I've seen one in the US and it had Mexican plates so I assume they were here visiting our country.


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

no legal way unless you reside in Mexico


----------



## vwblownvw (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

Yes, VERY illegal to start swapping VIN's around just to drive a sub par car... I could understand if it was a euro model with more power...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_Ignore the idiot who suggested swapping VIN's. They don't have a clue.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Swapping VIN's is not a problem...........you will make lots of new friends in prison.






















Yes, you can modify a México-specification car to meet US requirements. The cost may exceed the value of the car.
The other alternative is to leave the car licensed in México. You will have to show proof of residence in México. Incidentally, Mexican license plates are expensive.
By far the easiest solution is to simply buy a US specification Rabbit, or wait on the new Polo (2010?).
Even though I currently have a Passat, I really like the Rabbit. It is a very high quality small car. The new Mk VI (next year) may be even nicer.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 1:01 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

the simple notion that cars built for countries other than the US/Canada are not safe is complete stupidity... 
You can bring a car in temporarily I believe for show/display purposes (I believe its a year)...
Consider that GERMAN safety standards are lower than those in the US/Canada... SUUUUURE... (For instance importing a Scirocco or an S3/ED30 etc etc)
I love how to import certain Audi TT's from the US to Canada you had to swap the bumpers to the "canadian standard"... but when they took off the bumpers they found they were exactly the same. All the parts, everything... 
Governments are so stupid...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

It isn't necesssarily a matter of whether it is safe or not, but until the auto regulations are all harmonized between different markets, cars sold in many parrts of the world will not meet the DOT requirements. There are many differences between what is required in different countries such as crash testing, emissions, safety , glass, lights etc. 
Until that is changed (highly unlikely), nothing can be brought here unless it meets the DOT and EPA requirements.



_Modified by randyvr6 at 4:46 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

I think for a lot of people, it is merely a "grass is greener" situation. 
Some of these cars are so desireable just because they don't sell them here, and some people have to get something no one else has. 
Reminds me of when my brother drove a beer truck in the early 80's in Michigan. It seemed like Coors beer was the holy grail of beers back then in Michigan because it was only sold in the western part of the US. People going on vacation out west were always deluged by friends with pleas to bring them back some Coors as it was so much better than other beers like our local brew, Stroh's.
Right around 1982 or so, they announced they were going to sell it nationwide, and the beer distributor my brother worked for obtained the delivery rights for the entire county. When it first appeared the pent up demand was unbelieveable, and it was nearly impossible to stock it in the stores fast enough. After about 1 year however, people decided that not only was it not a good as they had anticipated, it was actually not really even that good of a beer at all. Our homegrown Detroit beer, Stroh's, actually seemed pretty good once again.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

I'd still cut off someone's arm for an S3.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

My Jetta was made in Mexico, so yes they can be brought over from Mexico.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_My Jetta was made in Mexico, so yes they can be brought over from Mexico.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I would not bother.
The Polo is sold in Australia,where I live,imported from South Africa,where I am from,and the current model is really not that fantastic.
The Golf/Rabbit is far superior in every reespect.
The next generation Polo looks like a huge improvement.


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

I went to school in Santa Barbara. One student had a Seat and someone else had a VW Gol. The plates looked like mexico plates.
The only way I can see this happening is if its registered in Mexico.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Horror Business)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horror Business* »_The only way I can see this happening is if its registered in Mexico.

sounds like a really good idea to me.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I saw a guy driving a *mint *beetle a couple of years ago. I approached him about it and he said he got from Mexico. It was a 2002 I think. The interior was newer as was the dash.
He paid about $23k for it and what they did was cut out a panel from an old beetle (assuming it had the vin on it) and he registered it as whatever year that was.
I don't think you will get away with that on a newer car.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_I'd still cut off someone's arm for an S3.


IB4somebodybringsupCortscar


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Basil Fawlty)*

my mk V jetta was made in Mexico. So, the answer is, it depends...









but seriously, if you get an importer to make the necessary us mods, it might be possible. You can bring a car in temporarily (up to 2 years) but then the car has to leave or be destroyed. So, if you got the cash you can do what you want.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I love how to import certain Audi TT's from the US to Canada you had to swap the bumpers to the "canadian standard"... 



Wow, you are out of the loop, they got rid of that a while back.... almost a year...
EDIT: http://www.tc.gc.ca/mediaroom/...e.htm


----------



## IbAr90 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (sundown1989)*

I wish! I want a Seat Leon Cupra 310 LE so much!


----------



## blkbunny (May 3, 2009)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (IbAr90)*

how about an a3? or s3?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (sundown1989)*


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

So what you do is this. Move to Mexico for some unspecified amount of time - probably a year. While there buy the Polo and drive it as your only car. then move back to the U.S. and you will get to keep the car even though it isn't up to spec.
At least, it once worked that way.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IbAr90* »_I wish! I want a Seat Leon Cupra 310 LE so much!

Its a real nice car, you want one? Go get one............


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

its not illegal unless you get caught.. look how many mexcans are here working illegaly. Whats wrong with a car being here its not like its going to have a paying job that its taking away from a american?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (static-psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *static-psi* »_its not illegal unless you get caught.. ....Whats wrong with a car being here its not like its going to have a paying job that its taking away from a american?

And how would you register it and get insurance?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_And how would you register it and get insurance? 

State of Florida will register a cow, if you really wanted to drive it on the street.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_State of Florida will register a cow, if you really wanted to drive it on the street. 

I am sure the VIN will raise a flag, at least with the insurance companies. I think some have the idea this is possible. It's not.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (sundown1989)*

To answer the OPs question:
YES, they can be BROUGHT to the USA. Drive the thing over the border. Drive it all you want. But...








NO, they cannot be REGISTERED or INSURED in the USA. Any changing of VINs or some other subterfuge will eventually be discovered and you, my friend, _don't _want to be on the wrong side of that scenario.








After a few weeks or months (depending on the state or locality), the vehicle _must _be registered/insured/pass emissions and/or inspection in the county of residence, and if you continue driving it with foreign plates, or uninsured, well, you're just asking for trouble. Although, people apparently do it often.








If the imported vehicle is over 25 years old, you may be able to have it registered here under an antique vehicle tag, with no emmissions requirements. Maybe patience is one of your virtues...








Only bovines with OEM license-plate mounting provisions are able to be registered in Florida, or any other state, territory, or commonwealth.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Only bovines with OEM license-plate mounting provisions are able to be registered in Florida, or any other state, territory, or commonwealth. 

I have owned several Mex spec vehicles, I drive VW's, but I prefer Renaults & Peugeots. I have driven these cars from Baja MX all the way to Vegas, Portland, Chicago, Miami, etc.
No issues, doing 80-90+ mph on the highways.
Alot of people look & stare, alot of cops break their necks when we go by, but I was never stopped or asked anything.
Don't see a problem with someone buying one, tinkering with it for a year or so, then selling it. Almost like a rental, but, for a whole year.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (sundown1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sundown1989* »_okay so i live in california and i saw this dude driving around a 08 Polo and yes, ive been OBSESSING over it. a buddy of mine who is also completely obsessed and wants to have a car like that in the US just as badly as i do decided to look closely at his license plate frame. turns out he bought it from a dealer in Chihuahua mexico. CHECK IT
http://www.vw-eurovehiculoschi...orm_1
ANYWAY. my question is. does anyone know for a FACT that a car like this, either used or new can be brought into the states to pass emissions test/safety standards etc? would it be ridiculously expensive to register it? Any input is much appreciated.
-your fellow vw fan









Here in this God's forgotten part of the world called the RGV. You can nationalize any Mexican car into american. A friend of mine natinalized a Seat Ibiza 2008 a couple of months ago after just paying $1,200dls and filling out little paper work. 
I can recall another guy who I saw a couple of months ago in where I work at. He has a 1971 Mini Cooper Truck that he bought in Manchester, England. He imported it to Mexico, then imported it here to the US and he paid very little for it as well.
On the other hand I've driven Mexican cars all the way to Austin (San Marcos actually) and had no problem actually cops pay less attention when the car is Mexican so if I was you I would just go to the closest border, get a Mexican drivers license (you dn't need to be mexican) and then get the Polo that you want and drive it all over the nation but always carry both of your driver's licenses like I do just in case that you ever get stopped just say that eventhough you are american you have a housein Mexico and that you decided to use the car that you use in Mexico and a very nice thing about this is that if you get the car from a state that is not on the border you don't have to pay license plates or inspections since the US cops have no way to find out if your license plates are current








PM if you have a question, I could help you out if you need any help nationalizing a Mexican car into the US


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_Here in this God's forgotten part of the world called the RGV. You can nationalize any Mexican car into american. 

....so if I was you I would just go to the closest border, get a Mexican drivers license (you don't need to be mexican) and then get the Polo that you want and drive it all over the nation but always carry both of your driver's licenses like I do just in case that you ever get stopped...
PM if you have a question, I could help you out if you need any help nationalizing a Mexican car into the US...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_ .....get a Mexican drivers license (you dn't need to be mexican) and then get the Polo that you want and drive it all over the nation but always carry both of your driver's licenses like I do just in case that you ever get stopped ....

No valid plates and no insurance. Yeah, that would be smart!


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (GTINC)*

Yup and it's possible since the cops don't know the plates, stickers, from over there and actually you can buy an insurance for mexican cars on the USA they cost around $150 for a year, $90 for 6 months, $50 for a month, and like $10 for a day. Something like that, last time I checked they were around that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*

Well... I guess some yahoo _might _do that in the RGV (not hating, I spent ~3 years in Mission growing up, and I know how a small wad of bills can get you just about any fake documentation you want, from inspection stickers to passports), but in the real world, driving an unlicensed, foreign, unregistered, or otherwise not-allowed-in-the-USA vehicle is just asking for a half-awake LEO to spot you, drop you, tow you, and incarcerate you just for grins. I _think _the OP was looking for _legal, worry-free ways _to enjoy a "foreign" vehicle north of Reynosa. And the qualified answer, sadly, is no. You _could _try to federalize the car for import to the USA at great cost and expense, but it wouldn't be realistic for a mass-produced car. But again, real-world, why bother/who would?


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (Boogety Boogety)*

Nope and if you read my first post carefully I say that it is possible and I've seen several times Mexican cars becoming legal American cars and it's not that expensice as you can read from my 1st post. That's why I said PM me if you have any doubts, but yeah it can be done.
PS. If a foreign car is undecumented and has problems in the past it will be targeted, but if it has never had any record or anything and you have your insurance, which is way too cheap, you should have no problems ever


----------



## cav2dub (Dec 31, 2008)

I know I'm missing the whole point of this, but I went to the site and they're still selling the "City" Jetta! i want one!!!!!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (cav2dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_PS. If a foreign car is undocumented and has problems in the past it will be targeted, but if it has never had any record or anything and you have your insurance, which is way too cheap, you should have no problems ever.



_Quote, originally posted by *cav2dub* »_I know I'm missing the whole point of this, but I went to the site and they're still selling the "City" Jetta! i want one!!!!!

Go get you one buddy.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_Nope... ...if it has never had any record or anything and you have your insurance, which is way too cheap, you should have no problems ever

















You go on, then, my man, living in your little make-believe world... but in the _real _world, the first time such a driver has any kind of accident with his under-the-counter paperwork, and the insurer denies the claim post-event because of the hinky documentation, and the driver then finds himself stuck with a _huge _bill... he may find himself spending the rest of his miserable life paying for someone else's property damage and/or medical bills. And if you don't think it works this way... you don't know insurance, liability, or how our legal system can come up out of the ground and bite unprepared or unaware people. _Hard._








So, to rejoin the OP's question: Yes, according to you, it probably _could _be done. No doubt you've done it/seen it done/done it for someone else. But why would _any_one potentially risk his financial future just for the thrill of driving some unavailable car? I think most people have the good common sense to see past the hood ornament...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_ And if you don't think it works this way... you don't know insurance, liability, or how our legal system can come up out of the ground and bite unprepared or unaware people. _Hard._ 

I have a bad habit of not taking legal advice from non-attorneys.
I am willing to bet my sbn number, against your badge, that neither of us has final jurisdiction in this argument.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (puebla)*


_Quote, originally posted by * boogety boogety* »_ originally posted by Boogety Boogety » 
And if you don't think it works this way... you don't know insurance, liability, or how our legal system can come up out of the ground and bite unprepared or unaware people. Hard. 
 

_Quote, originally posted by *puebla* »_ I have a bad habit of not taking legal advice from non-attorneys.
I am willing to bet my sbn number, against your badge, that neither of us has final jurisdiction in this argument. 

Agreed. I keep a very successful law firm on retainer for just that purpose, as I have extensive real estate and financial holdings that I wish to keep. And my guys have been known to bite unprepared people on my behalf. _Hard_. So, maybe I know a _lit_-tle bit about this.
Plus the fact that I co-owned an insurance agency for almost twenty years, so I _do _know how the system works. Even if I don't carry a badge.
But I'm aware that some people always seem to know more than others, even if they don't, so there's no point in arguing politics, religions, or common sense with those who Just. Don't. Listen. I just hope the OP gains some measure of knowledge from someone who knows whereof he speaks, and whose entire fleet of vehicles are from this century and properly registered, as opposed to someone who advocates carrying duplicate drivers licenses and falsified vehicle documents to fool LEOs.
/thoughts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_No valid plates and no insurance. Yeah, that would be smart!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (puebla)*

Yes I have 3 cars from mexico 2007 pointer,2004 renault clio,2007 audi s3 
colorado plates and insure whit farmers insurance 
go to you DMV and find out how


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (blkbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkbunny* »_how about an a3? or s3?



_Quote, originally posted by *cav2dub* »_I know I'm missing the whole point of this, but I went to the site and they're still selling the "City" Jetta! i want one!!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (puebla)*

The only list I know of is the NHTSA one for cars that the gov has been assured by the manufacturer can be modified by an importer to meet U.S. standards (2008):
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/...8.pdf
Polo is not on that list.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (scidanw)*

I have seen it done with beetles. Using 60's titles and vin numbers to register recently made mexican beetles. A little more simple though


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

A guy a few houses down from my parents has a MKIV Bora GLI. That is a Mexican Jetta. I live in Michigan...1500 miles from Mexico.
He has lived there over 10 years so he didn't move from Mexico or anything recently. He has had several cars before this, all non VW. He has had this one for about 2 years maybe.


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 7:56 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (puebla)*

in fact my winter vehicle (ford explorer) originated from Mexico... I went to get an IM from a local place and they said the could not do it because it was made for mexico and brought to the US and turned me away so my next step was to go to the state IM office and they confirmed it was made in mexico for mexico but brought to the US but at the same time also had California IM so every thing got straitened up and I drive her everyday (in the winter)


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_To answer the OPs question:

If the imported vehicle is over 25 years old, you may be able to have it registered here under an antique vehicle tag, with no emmissions requirements. Maybe patience is one of your virtues...









So let me get this straight... if I go to Mexico, buy a 1986 Mk1, can I legally drive it and get insured? (under the conditions of historic tags) If so, I'm so getting a "Caribe Pro"


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (jachong)*

8. Importing a vehicle that is at least 25 years old.
A motor vehicle that is at least 25 years old can be lawfully imported into the U.S. without regard to whether it complies with all applicable FMVSS. Such a vehicle would be entered under Box 1 on the HS-7 Declaration form to be given to Customs at the time of importation. If you wish to see that form, you may download a copy from our website at http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import. You should note that the 25 year period runs from the date of the vehicle's manufacture. If the date of manufacture is not identified on a label permanently affixed to the vehicle by its original manufacturer, to establish the age of the vehicle, you should have documentation available such as an invoice showing the date the vehicle was first sold or a registration document showing that the vehicle was registered at least 25 years ago. Absent such information, a statement from a recognized vehicle historical society identifying the age of the vehicle could be used.
from nhtsa


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*

California is a nazi registration/emissions state.
Doubt it.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_no legal way unless you reside in Mexico


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_And how would you register it and get insurance?


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_I'd still cut off someone's arm for an S3.


_Quote, originally posted by *castrogtstoyo* »_Yes I have 3 cars from mexico 2007 pointer,2004 renault clio,2007 audi s3, colorado plates.... 




































































_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_It's much more fun to ridicule the people who ask over and over again.



















































_Quote, originally posted by *puebla* »_State of Florida will register a cow, if you really wanted to drive it on the street. 


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie_murphy!* »_My Mexi was probably one of the few legal ones in the US....
Because the owners of it got deported and they issued a title for it and sold it at police auction...


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: VW's from mexico... can they be brought to the USA??? (NAVI51)*


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4840795


----------

